# Working Line Rescues?



## fuzzybunny

I often check pet-finder just to see what GSDs are available in my area. I am not actually intending on getting another dog until my two pass away which I hope is not for many years. When the time does come for another dog, I'd like to get a working line rescue. The problem is that I never see any WLGSDs listed. Do fewer WL's end up in rescue and if so, why? I'm sure there are some in rescue but there doesn't seem to be nearly as many.


----------



## Mrs.K

That is because most of the time they do not specify what kind of line the GSD is. You really have to look at the dog himself. A trained eye can tell if or if there isn't any working quality in the dog. Also, try to get in contact with a couple of breeders, some are also involved with rescues and they can help and place the right dog with you.


----------



## gagsd

I am currently helping find homes for two adult imports.... One SL and one WL. I see plenty of what appear to be WL dogs.


----------



## Emoore

Absolutely working line dogs end up in rescue. Fewer end up in rescue than pet-line dogs, but that's just because working line dogs are vastly outnumbered by pet line dogs. 

Here's a WL girl in Quebec looking for a home:
Sable female looking for new home - German Shepherd Dog

I see probably 10 or so per year.


----------



## chinamom2

I don't personally know anything about this rescue, but they seem to have a number of dogs that require someone with protective and high-drive experience to adopt them. 

Not sure if this is what you are looking for but here is a listing for one of their dogs. Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Cincinnati, OH | Gretchen


----------



## fuzzybunny

O.k., well it's good to know that in the future I can find a WL rescue.


----------



## Virginia

If you're specifically looking for a working line dog and are particular that it be a certain line, it might be easier to find a WL breeder that's trying to rehome a dog that was returned for whatever reason (owner couldn't take care of, dog wasn't a good match).

If you're just looking for a dog that can work, then I think you'll be able to find what you're looking for in rescue. Lots of rescues don't know the pedigree of their dogs, so they probably won't be able to specify the line (if there is even one specific line). The rescue I work with does take in a lot of dogs that would be great working dogs though - good drive, excellent focus, smart, biddable, active. Actually the last dog I fostered just went to the DC Capitol Police K9 unit as a candidate for bomb detection. I didn't know his exact lines but after some time with him I definitely knew he would do best in an active/working home!


----------



## mebully21

you can also try the UKC website where they have tons of WL dogs looking for homes too


----------



## GSDElsa

My girl elsa is classic sable wl. Super looking too . 

she was found as a stray.


----------



## mebully21

here you go, there is also a rescue section on here too

Classifieds - Latest entries in all countries - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Most GSD rescues don't specialize in lines, they can guess that dog comes from a certain line, such as if a sable comes in they can assume the dog is from WL. I have never heard of a Working Line Rescue, I have only heard of German Shepherd Rescues.


----------



## m2mtalcott

fuzzybunny said:


> I often check pet-finder just to see what GSDs are available in my area. I am not actually intending on getting another dog until my two pass away which I hope is not for many years. When the time does come for another dog, I'd like to get a working line rescue. The problem is that I never see any WLGSDs listed. Do fewer WL's end up in rescue and if so, why? I'm sure there are some in rescue but there doesn't seem to be nearly as many.


Are you still looking for a working line German Shepherd dog?


----------



## Fodder

m2mtalcott said:


> Are you still looking for a working line German Shepherd dog?


closing.
this thread is from 2011.


----------

